# New post-romantic Piano Concerto CD recording



## Rakma74 (May 6, 2013)

Dear all !!

This post just to inform you, that an Indiegogo project has been created yesterday.
It concerns the CD recording of a new post-romantic Piano Concerto.

It can be seen here: 
http://igg.me/p/402670

Please, if you like this concerto, you could help it, by participating and/or sharing its link.

Thanking you in advance, with my Best Regards,

Stéphane


----------

